# PB pour ouvrir un .exe



## metamec (22 Juin 2006)

J'essaie de télécharger un document et losque je veux le lancer il est indiqué "Aucune application par défaut n'est spécifiée pour ouvrir le document.....exe". Il me demandae de choisir une application. J'ai eu beau essayer mais je n'y parviens pas. Puis-je soliciter voitre aide? 
Merci


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Juin 2006)

Un .exe est un exécutable windows, il te faut donc windows .... 
C'est quoi le fichier ?


----------



## metamec (22 Juin 2006)

en fait on m'a conseillé de télécharger le logiciel suivant pour pouvoir graver des dvd : setup_dvdone205.exe .


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juin 2006)

Tu peux soliciter 

Un exe est un fichier fait pour windows
( .exe = executable windows)

Donc normalement  ca ne te servira pas sur un Mac

Toutefois il existe parfois - tr&#232;s rarement - quelques exe utilisables par Mac 
ce ne sont pas des executables windows mais des fichiers compress&#233;s 
Ouvrables par stuffit expander

conclusion ,
soit tu jettes 
soit tu tentes d' ouvrir par stuffit
soit tu ouvres depuis un ordi en windows
(mais l&#224; ,  attention , les exe sont des nids &#224; saloperies pour PC , virus etc)

--

edit
petite recherche rapide 
c'est un outil windows
-
tu trouveras facilement des outils FAITS pour Mac ( dont des gratuits ou d&#233;j&#224; sur ton Mac)

c'est pour graver quoi?
des copies de DVD commerciaux?


----------



## ice (25 Juin 2006)

Faut dire que lorsque j'ai eu mon tout premier mac je pensais aussi pouvoir ouvrir les .exe


----------



## ithymique (3 Juillet 2006)

hé non, sur mac pas de .Exe, mais des .app !
tu peux graver avec utilitaire disque, toast, et quelques logiciels gratuits


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2006)

Si tu tiens absolument a utiliser des _.exe_, il faut passer par VPC ou 
Bootcamp si tu es sur MacTel.


----------

